# Pumpkin Bread Pudding



## vlap (Nov 23, 2007)

Good stuff! Although I was unable to find the recipe I used at the beach club. I did manage to find a couple recipes that seemed similar. I started by making a tasty pumpkin bread and also a good pumpkin custard. I let the bread sit out over night allowing it to dry out a little bit and then cubed it up. Poured in the custard and baked it in a bain-marie. After an hour the custard had set and the top had a lil crunch to it. I allowed it to cool and then sliced into blocks. I sauced the plate with a bitter carmel sauce and topped it with a quenelle of whip cream. I whipped the cream with vanilla, sugar, and a touch of nutmeg.


----------



## meowey (Nov 23, 2007)

Yum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

